# My interview with Angel Manfredy



## Todd Atkins Show (Dec 14, 2020)

‎The Todd Atkins Show: EPISODE 57: ANGEL MANFREDY on Apple Podcasts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Atkins Show (Dec 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cane56 (May 29, 2021)

One of my schools we never had headgear. Moved to a full contact Dojo because I could light contact the crap out of a bully. But couldn't find a referee that would give me points. Headgear is needed in contact. But I've had my bell rang more times than I care to tell. Remember, it's the splashing of the brain into the skull that even with headgear on, can cause damage. I have lost many boxing friends to dementia. Usually around 40 to 50 they move to a retirement home, and are dead within 5 years. When I was watching the movie Concussion. I moved around in my seat a bunch. My g/f kept asking me to sit still. But genetics play a huge part. The cells actually attack the damaged part of the brain. I'm 64 now, and I'm still training, and know where my keys are. But I don't see a way around this. How will you know, your reaction after taking a shot, without taking a shot. Back in the 70s and 80s, you walked it off, got back at it, and wondered why your hungover but never had a drink.


----------

